# New Giant frame - advanced or advanced sl



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm about to buy another Giant frame for racing. I have an 08 Advanced in size xl and love it. That may end up being my race day bike or my back-up. Both bikes will have chorus 11. Also rode an advanced 07 for a year and loved, and same for regular 04 and 06. I'm a convert you could say. 

Now I'm faced with the issue of advanced v. advanced sl. I'm not sure that I want to spend the extra money on the sl. Right now, I may have a good deal on an used 08 advanced. So, tell me what you think as to the relative merits of the two. 

If I did get the sl, it would be the non-ISP --- I really don't want to mess around with the ISP. Plus, no matter what I think about keeping the "new" bike for a long time, I probably would sell it after maybe 5 years and the ISP seems like a potential deal breaker for sales, not to mention shipping.


----------

